# MAC - Makeup Art Cosmetics Swatches - Aug 09



## MAC_Whore (Jun 18, 2009)

Place all your *Makeup Art Cosmetics* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.








This thread is for pictures only.  Please keep all chatter and questions within the *Makeup Art Cosmetics* discussion thread. 
For official product images, release dates, prices and full collection information, please refer to the *Makeup Art Cosmetics* colour story thread.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 20, 2009)

In daylight and on NC15 over Artdeco Eyeshadow Base







Eyeshadows - Lightfall, Violet Trance








Pigment - Heritage Rouge








Pigment - Cocomotion








Lightfall, Violet Trance, Heritage Rouge, Cocomotion













MUFE  #92 
MAC - Vibrant Grape (Pro & Style Warrior), *Violet Trance*, Stylin' (Hello Kitty Lucky Tom quad)


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jun 20, 2009)

*Crest The Wave*








*Haunting*







Haunting - Crest the Wave over Bare Study Paint Pot


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 20, 2009)

Eye Shadow, L-R: Purple Shower, Violet Trance, Haunting, Crest the Wave









Pigment, L-R: Heritage Rouge, Cocomotion






Glitter: Reflects Rust


----------



## lara (Jun 20, 2009)

*Haunting *eyeshadow





Pharaoh paint pot (cream)
Pagan eyeshadow (satin)
Otherworldly paint pot (cream)
*Haunting *eyeshadow (satin)
Electro Sky paint pot (cream)
Nile eyeshadow (satin)


----------



## SuSana (Jun 20, 2009)

Excuse the terrible chipped nailpolish!!!


L to R in both pics:

Going Bananas - Crest The Wave - Golden Lemon pigment

outside, no flash:


----------



## caramel_geek (Jun 21, 2009)

Comparison of *Cocomotion* with Musuem Bronze.

Taken indoor, by the window, nc20-25, no flash, foiled











With indoor lighting, no flash, foiled


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks, Erin!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_










photo realism






in the gallery






notoriety



















_


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## dangerousmuffins (Jul 10, 2009)

Crest The Wave:





Haunting:





Violet Trance:





Purple Shower:





Cocomotion:





Heritage Rouge:





Fuchsia:





Gold:





Reflects Rust





Reflects Copper:


----------



## makeupmag (Jul 14, 2009)

​ Click for a larger image

Two more: Close-Up 1 | Close-Up 2​


----------



## rocking chick (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## damsel (Jul 29, 2009)

cross-post. originally by the lovely erine1881.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_

























i didn't compare crest the wave to other yellows cuz its already been done.






with fab and flashy for comparison. 






and the technakohls!








give me a few minutes to swatch, compare, take pics and load the glosses and pigments.

oh, and the glitters are all current, perm glitters. gold sparkling is really just the plain old gold glitter. its still gorgeous tho!

and because it will be asked when people buy them, the glitters come in a cardboard sleeve, like HK did, but its a regular box sleeve._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_





B&B has more blue in it and doesn't have the sheen that BF has.  the finish is more like emerald green and entremauve.











 which is which is which???

PTE is in the middle, not that it really matters. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_


----------



## pumpkincraze (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## pumpkincraze (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## blinkymei (Aug 5, 2009)

Photo credit goes to: BeautyAddict
Notoriety quad


----------



## Babylard (Aug 10, 2009)

TOP: Stars n Rockets MID: Satelite Dreams *Bottom: Purple Shower* half on top of Bare Study paint pot on NC20-NC25 skin with 3 different camera modes. You can see that purple shower is more of a burnt purple. What the camera may not show is that its chalky, very matte, and not as pigmented as it ought to be. Though the formula might be better this time around 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





With Flash
















I think this one is more accurate as for as the swatches go, but I'm not that yellow!


----------



## grlygrlnyc (Aug 11, 2009)

I just came back form the launch party here are some swatches on nc30 skin! Enjoy !! 


Pigments (cocomotion, Brash& Bold, Push the Edge) 






Eyeshadows ( Crest the Wave and Off the Page) 






Glitters (Gold and Fushia)






Blush (The perfect cheeck)






Eyeliners ( Artistic License & Full of Fushia) along with the shaows from above


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Aug 12, 2009)

The whole collection on one arm

 But I went to the preview party... I'm NC 45 No base


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Aug 12, 2009)

swatches of the eyeliners, eyeshadows (minus Haunting, which they didnt have), the blushes, and glosses (missing one) with flash and without


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Aug 12, 2009)

swatches of all the quads in different lighting, over UDPP. plus Photo Realism and Personal Taste l/g


----------



## zerin (Aug 13, 2009)

*Swatch Comparisons
*










*
Swatch Comparisons
*


----------



## Blushbaby (Aug 15, 2009)

Off the Page e/s


----------



## KarlaSugar (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## starlightx (Aug 18, 2009)

Brash and Bold Pigment, NC25 (I think) skin, applied w/ a cheap, stiff brush, and bases as follows:
over no Base | over UDPP | over Blacktrack Fluidline 
over no Base, w/ Fix+ | over TFSI | over Coastal Scents Gel Liner in "Sexy Pink"
over Full of Fuchia Technakohl


----------



## kyoto (Aug 19, 2009)

Notable Blush


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Aug 20, 2009)

cocomotion left/up- woodwinked right/down No flash





















Really strong flash-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and 








HTH!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 20, 2009)

Photography courtesy of AngelBunny


----------



## hawaii02 (Aug 20, 2009)

Obviously Orange liner, Crest the Wave and Off the Page e/s


----------



## PinkPearl (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi all!
Sorry I've been MIA, but here are some swatches to make it up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Top: Violet trance, MUFE#92
Bottom: Cobalt (PRO), Bang-on blue (C-shock collection), Atlantic blue (PRO)





Push the edge pigment (Sooooo pretty!!)









Top: Violet pigment, Push the edge pigment, Grape pigment, Entremauve pigment
Bottom: Top hat eyeshadow

I think the closest dupe would be Grape pigment, although there is a slight difference in the way that it reflects. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 20, 2009)

Top: Reflects Rust
Bottom: Reflects Rust over Artifact Paintpot

NC45


----------



## AngelBunny (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## Babylard (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## xbrookecorex (Aug 21, 2009)

Photorealism Quad on Top of Beigeing Shadestick:





Top: Quad
Bottom: Deep Blue Green Pigment, Satin Taupe Eyeshadow, Aquavert Eyeshadow, Cloudbound Eyeshadow





Colors enhanced to see differences a bit better:





Top: Grey Image, Deep Blue Green
Bottom: Photorealism, Cloudbound





Entire quad on top of Lucky Jade Shadestick (except the highlight)


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 21, 2009)

Full Body l/s

Top - Bottom 
3 coats
2 coats 
1 coat


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Aug 21, 2009)

left: violet trance
middle: nocturnelle (for comparison)
right: push the edge







cocomotion







heritage rouge


----------



## juicy415 (Aug 22, 2009)

MAC MAC Haul, swatched, and Dupes! - vintageortacky













First column top to bottom: Dear cupcake, Maira's Mood, Off the Page, Artistic Licence, Second row
top to bottom: Color Matters, Smoke and Diamonds, Violet Trance, Climate Blue, two side by sire swatches, Color matters on the left, Pharaoh on the right


----------



## vintageortacky (Aug 22, 2009)

http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/a...entpurples.jpg










First column top to bottom
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ear cupcake, Maira's Mood, Off the Page, Artistic License, Second row, top to bottom: Color Matters, Smoke and Diamonds, Violet Trance, Climate Blue, two side by sire swatches, Color matters on the left, Pharaoh on the right
http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/a...watches009.jpg
first row, left to right:Smoke and Diamonds, ? fromphotorealism quad, ? from Nobility quad?, Genuine orange, Artistic Licence, Full of fuchsia, Color matter, personal tasteSecond row, Push the edge, Purple showers Maira's mood (also known as maira's magic, Violet trance, and Off the page
http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/a...watches010.jpg


----------



## IheartCosmetics (Aug 22, 2009)

Notoriety Quad


----------



## sleepyhead (Aug 22, 2009)

quads:









eyeliners and eye shadows:





Push the Edge pigment





Brash & Bold pigment







top to bottom: over a thick layer of NC20 studio finish concealer, dry bare skin, mixing medium. L to R: Entremauve, PTE, Grape


----------



## AKsnoangel (Aug 23, 2009)

Top to Bottom:  Teal Blue (Pro), Haunting (Satin), Too Dolly (LE, Frost)
All swatched over UDPP on NC20 skin.  Photo is clickable to enlarge.


----------



## starfck (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## GlamYOURUs (Aug 24, 2009)

Since my post was deleted in the other thread, I might as well post it here.

Im sure most of you will appreciate it =) Or at least I hope so.

On bare skin, no base - NC35

Comparisons

Flash:





No Flash:


----------



## RayannaBanana (Aug 25, 2009)

The Perfect Cheek was all I got from this collection


----------



## Karrie (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## elementaire (Aug 31, 2009)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...n/IMG_0051.jpg


----------



## AddictoLipstick (Aug 31, 2009)

Mac Art Cosmetics Swatches and Review 8.jpg
*Swatches of Notoriety Quad*

Mac Art Cosmetics Swatches and Review 2.jpg
*Swatches of Blushes Notable and The Perfect Cheek*

Mac Art Cosmetics Swatches and Review 9.jpg
*Swatches of Photo Realism Eyeshadow Quad*

Mac Art Cosmetics Swatches and Review 11.jpg
Swatches of In The Gallery Quad 


Mac Art Cosmetics Swatches and Review 7.jpg
photo of all three eyeshadow quads


----------



## Bluebell (Sep 3, 2009)

l/s Front Lit


----------



## NonoX (Sep 4, 2009)

I swatch push the edge (left) and grape pigment (right),
to me, they're almost the same
.


----------



## petitetamtam (Sep 8, 2009)

Some Swatches from the Foto Realism Quad vs. Aqua Vert


----------



## Tahti (Sep 9, 2009)

Full Body L/S (Lustre) and Young Thing L/G






In the Gallery quad and Photo Realism quad


----------



## glowingface (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Jangsara (Oct 5, 2009)

Push the Edge pigment with vaselin:


----------



## wifey806 (Oct 9, 2009)

these are all clickable thumbs cuz i like BIG swatches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Too bad I'm like 2 months late buying this ... o__O


----------

